# Tim Kennedy Vs The American Gangster Chael P?



## Sendero (Dec 6, 2014)

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/12/tim-ke...ant-idiot-happy-to-choke-him-out-at-metamoris


> “I haven’t said a thing for the past five weeks; all I’ve been doing is hunting. But I guess I shouldn’t worry about it. It’s coming from a retired, PED using felon. Maybe he’s trying to promote a fight in (grappling event) Metamoris, and if that is the case, I will happily choke him out.”



I would love to see this match at Metamoris.  I've been grappling for almost 10 years and have rolled with Tim, when we trained at the same gym.  He's in the top 3 grapplers I've ever rolled with and I've rolled with some world class grapplers. 

I say "rolled" very lightly because within 2-3 minutes I realized I had nothing for him, he's a tank and his technique is ridiculous.

I think Tim would take this pretty easily and I'd love to see it.


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 12, 2014)

Agree that Tim is really damn good, but don't count out Chael so soon.  He held his own against Andre Galvao in Metamoris 4, and Galvao is a bjj beast.  This would definitely be a "must watch" match.


----------



## Sendero (Dec 12, 2014)

No argument from me on Galvao, he's a beast and Chael did look good against him. I could be wrong in saying "easily" but I would still give Tim the advantage. 

I like what Metamoris is doing and hope they can get this match set up.


----------

